# GAL company information



## jacksonrl6 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I had two interviews with GAL (global aerospace logistics) in Abu Dhabi the last one was a week ago. The question I have is that there is no info on this company other then their website. There are some old posts I've found online but doesn't say too much about them. I think I have a good chance of getting the job, just want to know is anyone can answer a few question.

I know GAL has everyone they interview sign the agreement, but the question I have is : how long do they take to make a decision: Is the company a good one to work for: are there any other companies to look for cause I have an aviation background. If anyone can answer any questions of any info it would be very much appreciated. Thanks from Texas, USA!


----------



## rcortez911 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello Jack, fellow Texan here..... how did your interview go? I was also interviewed twice for two different positions. I was selected for one, I submitted they documents they asked for. Did you get selected? I'm curious how long the process takes and a few other questions.


----------



## jacksonrl6 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello,

Sorry for the late reply but, I also interviewed twice for two different positions and I was selected for one. I also submitted all the documents and background check. The problem is after all the docs I submitted, I ask when I would receive an offer letter with all the numbers and pay. They said they are working on it. I expected them to be slow because I have worked overseas for some years so big no big deal. Two months go by and I asked again if they have the offer letter, their response was they can't give me an offer letter for a job that was not open yet. They never told me that and kept telling me that they were making changes around there and didn't know how long it could be. That was back in March 2015.

Since then I have received an offer letter from another company in Dubai and just stopped asking GAL for info. Don't know much about GAL in general but they did not make a good impression for me. They are slow with the process but I never got the info I needed from them. So that was the whole process for me I hope you have better luck.


----------



## rcortez911 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I hope I have better luck too!


----------

